

Meliae - Python memory usage analyser - ash
https://edge.launchpad.net/meliae

======
ash
Interesting examples (blog posts from Meliea author):

[http://jam-bazaar.blogspot.com/2009/11/memory-debugging-with...](http://jam-
bazaar.blogspot.com/2009/11/memory-debugging-with-meliae.html)

<http://jam-bazaar.blogspot.com/2010/01/meliae-020.html>

